

Internet Archive goes Dark to Protest SOPA - gavingmiller
http://www.archive.org/

======
Tim-Boss
4 hours 20 mins to go to the 18th (Here in the land of GMT at least!) a little
late in the day for announcements like this isn't it? Not that I'm in any way
upset they're taking action, I truly believe it should be 'all hands on deck'
when it comes to defending against internet censorship!

